# Suggestions on Xtrail crossbars, aftermarket options



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

As stated I am in BC canada I was wondering whether there is an option available besides the factory crossbars from Nissan

I want to place the snowboards and skis on top of vehicle this year. i have an older thule rack used on my previous 94-96 Acura integra vehicles utilizing short roof rack adapter

There must be some options, hoping some will take time to enlighten me, dealer here in BC wants $275 just for the crossbars


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

The Thule 418 foot pack and appropriate length Thule bars will work. 
Use Google to track some down.

Vince


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I use the Thule 430 with the Thule TK6. Had my dealer drill another hole in the bracket that comes with the TK6 so it matches the bolt hole pattern of the Xtrail. I use mine almost every day and have never had an issue. Thule is a great product. Yakima likely has similar items too.

Greg


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys I will look at this option. I expect I will be able to use some of the previous Thule parts from my rack. Appreciate the fedback


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

Newbie here out of Burnaby, BC. Hello fellow Lower Mainlanders! 

I just popped into Rack Attack in Vancouver (they're by my office) and the guy suggested the Yakima Q-towers. He showed me some images, and they look pretty good. The racks look like they can install and remove quite quickly and easily. Not only that, if I do decide to change vehicles, I'll be able to take my roof rack with me.

For those with the factory roof racks, I would like to know what your experience with them are?

Thought I'd throw it out there for you to ponder.


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

I went into Rack Attack in Coquitlam about two months ago. The guy said 'nope, can't help you' with anything Thule or Yakima for the X-trail. Total brush-off; won't go there again.

I saw an X-trail a few weeks ago in Port Moody BC with Q-Towers installed; looked pretty good.

REI (REI: Outdoor Gear, Equipment & Clothing for Camping, Hiking, Cycling, Fitness, Kayaking, Canoeing and More) has rack selector for Yakima Q-towers on their website, for the X-trail.


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

vanabb

Sorry to hear about your bad encounter at the Rack Attack in Coquitlam. The guy I spoke to at the Vancouver location was really helpful and answered my questions without a hint of attitude.

The Q-towers look like they stand taller than the factory roof rack.

Right now, I'm thinking about getting the factory roof rack, as it's about $100 cheaper(after taxes) than getting the Q-towers. I've decided to buy out my X after the lease has come up. I just have too much fun in it!


----------

